# diarrhea.. not eating?.. canidae..



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

weve been having some problems with feeding beamer so ill start with her history. we got her at 12 weeks old & fed her iams smart puppy large breed until about 4 months ago when we switched to canidae chicken & rice. she definitely seemed to like it more & recently (about two weeks ago) we started feeding her half raw & half canidae. she has enjoyed it, but it seemed like she didnt want to eat the kibble anymore (was eating the meat out of the kibble we mixed it).

when i went to the store to get more dog food earlier this week i saw that canidae all life stage formula was a little cheaper than the chicken & rice formula. so i got it & she ate it all the first & second day. here are my problems:

1.) the past two nights i have been up every 30 minutes taking her out because she has diarrhea.. only at night. during the day she goes out like 3 times to pee/poop, but not constantly like at night. is it because im feeding her all life stages instead of chicken & rice? or could it be something she found outside, there was a dead squirrel one of the cats got & i think she took a chunk out of it (about 2 days ago).

2.) she doesnt seem to want to eat, at all. or drink. i put water down & she will just look at me like im crazy for putting water in a bowl, she would rather go outside & drink out of a puddle or something. & with food, she just looks at the kibble like okay sure u eat it. if i put her in her crate with it, she nibbles at it a bit & then stops. she doesnt really have treats during the day except if we are training her or playing fetch & even then its only half a small treat.

we feed her like 3 1/2 - 4 cups a day. she eats maybe 2 - 3?

oh, & if she gets ahold of my mils dogs food dish (some cheap walmart food) she will gobble up as much as she can find. does she hate her food or something?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

heat causes them not to eat either
Brady hardly eats in the summertime


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

i had no idea. it has been rediculously hot around here (with thunderstorms thrown in every day). but what would cause her not to want to drink out of her water bowl? (its not a new bowl or anything)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy usually doesn't eat much either on very warm days during the summer.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

if this is her first hot summer, (last summer wasnt really hot & she was born june 11 so im sure she wasnt outside a lot lol) would maybe adjusting to the heat have something to do with her having diarrhea? it went from like being 60 out to being in the 80s almost over night


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

could be the reason 
but she is drinking water right???
put ice cubes in the water.
My lab would rather drink from a dirty puddle then clean water out of their bowl.
Well sort of clean after Brady is done I think I'd drink dirty water too.








In the summer when its hot seriously they hardly eat and drink more water which can give them runny poops (brady's poops aren't all that solid)









Switching foods can cause diarrhea too.


but if she's not drinking anything then I would get her to vet ASAP

give it a few days and let us know!! PM me


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

she drinks water, but not from her bowl. i am constantly finding her covered in mud from drinking out of muddy puddles. she also will drink from a bowl (not hers) if she sees my mother in laws dog drinking out of one.

she has always been really picky, she wont drink out of a bowl if there is one spec of anything in it, lol


----------



## GusGus18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just my 2 cents, but I would get her into the vet. You'd think if it were hot out and that was causing the runny poops, it wouldn't just be at night, and not every 30 minutes. And if your pup is having that much diarrhea, I would really worry about dehydration. Keep us posted on how your pup is doing.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

totally agree


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Vet visit sounds like it is in order.

Did you switch from one food to the next cold turkey, when switching you should switch slowly by mixing the two foods together, decreasing the old and increasing the new. If you can't do that then make a mixture of chicken and rice and introduce the new food slowly with the chicken and rice mixture.

When pups/dogs get diahhrea the first thing to do is stop feeding for 12-24 hours and make sure you pup gets plenty of clean water. If you pup isn't drinking then take some chicken broth and dillute it as a replacement for water.

Then feed bland diet, checken and overcooked white rice for a few days then start mixing kibble in.

Do not allow you pup to drink out of mud puddles, that means when you pup is outside you are also.

Make a place for the MIL's dog's food that you pup can't get to.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

last night she didnt go out at all, slept great & this morning she drank her whole bowl of water. im keeping a close eye on her today.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Just my 2 cents but if she hss been drinking out of muddy puddles, you should really consider taking her to the vet - could be giardia or other parasite problems.


----------

